
Covid-19 vaccine: Final stage of Oxford trial paused after participant falls ill - DanBC
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/home-news/astrazeneca-coronavirus-vaccine-trial-pause-hold-b420761.html
======
DanBC
I'm submitting this because there's some fear about the possibility that
vaccines are going to be rushed out and thus unsafe. Here's one example where
vaccine development and testing is paused because of a single incident of
illness that _may_ have been caused by a trial vaccine.

~~~
IAmGraydon
Do you find it interesting that you chose to post this but not to post any of
the many articles stating that the trial was resumed only 2 days later?

